# Bill Hays Half Tapered Tubes Configuration



## cawsand (May 4, 2012)

I came across this tube configuration only recently in one of Bills videos (link below). The bands are tied to the forks in a large loop and then a single loops are taken back to the pouch. Bill states it to be his favourite configuration. I have not been able to find a discussion on this method (apologies if it has already been covered) but I am interested in peoples thoughts on this method - he achieves some very good velocities with it in the video. Is there an optimum tying point for the loops? I shoot OTF, and 9- 10 mm steel and lead - I was thinking 1745 tubes?

Many Thanks

John


----------



## cawsand (May 4, 2012)

Ah found some info here - apologies it appears to be Henry in Panama that came up with this - anyway your thoughts would be appreciated. I usually tie bands by pre stretching than then binding with latex strip as opposed to the method shown here,

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20454-half-loops/


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

almost anytime when someone asks is there a best this or that when it comes to bands or shooters there is a big discussion over everything,and in the end it almost always comes down to this,try different set ups until you find what works best for you because when it comes to your likes and dislikes,what you may find fantastic and fills your every need most likely won't for someone else,i know this probably doesn't help you much but it was the best way i know to answer your question


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## cawsand (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your comments guys and to a certain extent I agree with you - but there was a famous American Admiral who had a saying to the effect of ' Learn from others mistakes as you wont live long enough to make them all yourself' - I also strongly agree with that. Since my post I found the excellent work done by Henry of Panama and that has answered all of my initial questions. As you say the rest is down to me but his posts have been most helpful in pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What is nice about the pseudo configuration is you get looped speed and power at a less draw weight. Works very well especially with 2050 and 3060 and heavy ammo. Looped 3060 are a bear to pull back, yet pseudo 3060's are very comfortable.

wll


----------



## cawsand (May 4, 2012)

wll said:


> What is nice about the pseudo configuration is you get looped speed and power at a less draw weight. Works very well especially with 2050 and 3060 and heavy ammo. Looped 3060 are a bear to pull back, yet pseudo 3060's are very comfortable.
> 
> wll


Thanks wll, it became clear after reading this forum that I was using too heavy a bands for the ammo I was using - looped 1745 and 9.5 mm steel. Just tried looped 2040 and it appears to be much faster (no chrony) and with much less effort- impressed at first attempt. Look forward to trying the 1745 in a psuedo (half tapered) loop configuration with this ammo and 9mm lead to compare.Thanks for your info re 2050 and 3060 - wil definitely try if I ever need heavier ammo.


----------

